
My First Ritalin Experience - bkovitz
http://false-epiphany.com/2009/08/my-first-ritalin-experience/
======
embeddedradical
freakin tweakers. amphetamines may help you energetically do a bunch of
mindless tasks, but when it comes to hacking - insight, intuition, and the
ability to notice patterns as you go are all very important. these are also
the things that diminish with the use of amphetamines.

see:
[http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2008/12/brain_performance_dru...](http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2008/12/brain_performance_drugs.php)
and
[http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2008/07/the_neuroscience_of_i...](http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2008/07/the_neuroscience_of_insight.php)
and then google around for more...

do more research before messing with your brain like this. there's enough
brain-dead yet hyper drones coming out of the younger generations as is.

~~~
mburney
The great logician and mathematician, Alfred Tarski, was an amphetamine user.
As well as great sci fi writer Philip K. Dick.

So, in vulgar Popperian fashion, I declare the theories in your posts to be
falsified!

~~~
dablya
How do you know those two wouldn't be even better had they not used
amphetamines?

~~~
mburney
You are right, I don't know that, so while I can't falsify the anti-
amphetamine claim in a rigorous scientific way, I can still point out that not
all amphetamine users are spending their late night tweaking sessions on
mindless tasks. That should be enough to at least spark some curiosity about
the drug having some possible benefits, at least in moderation.

I think it comes down to a matter of values, i.e. the long-term constant
health of your physical brain vs. the benefit from getting extra bursts of
energy to focus on immediate work. Not something science can really answer.

~~~
jamesbritt
" ... the long-term constant health of your physical brain vs. the benefit
from getting extra bursts of energy to focus on immediate work"

BTW, the experience varies for people, and I suspect that if the drug is
giving you that "speed" sensation it may not be a good choice. Stimulants calm
me down. =I don't get a burst of energy; I relax and make plans, and see them
through.

------
jamesbritt
"I’m going try Ritalin for two weeks, and then Adderall for two weeks."

I'm skeptical that is enough time with either to get a proper feel for their
effects.

I've just switched from rit to Adderall; the ramp-up to the regular dosage of
Adderall is two weeks.

Also, my experience with Ritalin is that it took some time to acclimate. I
didn't care for it at first, but the experience improved. (Now, however, it
hardly seemed to be doing anything, hence the change.)

~~~
bkovitz
How long did it take?

The usual story I hear about Ritalin is, "Wow! I took one pill, and in an hour
or so, I was in a different world: totally focused, getting my art history
homework done, and even caring about it."

What kind of "first experience" are the college kids who buy it illegally
having?

~~~
jamesbritt
"How long did it take?"

I noticed a change in mental state probably right away, but over time it
shifted from hyper-rational to better-focused.

The point I was trying to make was that whatever you experience the first few
days is likely not going to be what you experience, on average, over the long
haul, so "pharm tourism" is not a good way to judge a drug.

~~~
blueben
One day is not enough. Two weeks is more than enough.

------
pie
I'm not sure why this is here. Someone took methylphenidate for the first time
and didn't notice much of an effect? This has happened to other people I know
as well. Doctors typically allow a few weeks for brain chemistry adjust to
regular doses.

------
jzdziarski
I see you're now blogging in a fit of hyperactivity... and Twitter's down,
which must just make your life miserable. Sorry mate ;)

